# Year end pics...



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

wavie said:


> Mike
> In diving ducks hens and juvies tend to migrate later. Theroy behind that is that hens get off the nest and need to recoup after a large energy expenditure which puts them migrating later. With juvies, simialr thing in that they have to build up strenght and energy to migrate which puts them farther into the fall.
> 
> I think caddis through pics got into great mature adult drakes way out, 14 miles! Most would be surprised the number of old squaw that spend the winter on the great lakes way out there. On migration pattern for divers out on the cheasapeake bay, mature adult birds are the first to arrive.
> ...


Thanks wavie, makes sense now.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I actually enjoy the stories more than the pics, but thanks anyway. I'm inspired, not envious.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

The long arm is gonna reach out and touch this one.........


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Dude and Caddis-

We're done with this personal, running war of words.

one more slanted post from either and both are going to "lost" where you can post away and no one can see your tirades. (except me and I won't take kindly to being given the finger.)

it's really uninteresting to all the other membership

try the ignore function.

wanna take a jab, it's not going to be here.

~~~~~~~~

editing out all non pertinent commentary.

any issues or comments about this, please feel free to contact any of the mods.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Top quality photos as usual. I always enjoy pics of hunts. Nice to share the experience with others. Unfortunate how some interpet things as bragging, while it can for some, but for most they just want to share their days hunt. I can appreciate the hard work that went into those succsessful hunts. Nothing comes easy. You see the same thing on the fishing forums. The bashing is the very reason i dont post very few pics/reports on either board anymore.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

nice pics gene..hope to someday run across out at the bay or launch. take care and congrats on a nice season! Love the pics!


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

adam bomb said:


> The bashing is the very reason i dont post very few pics/reports on either board anymore.


 
Same here. More so the PM's. I was amazed at the accusations I got via pm. 

I know there are plenty of guys who enjoy the pics tho. I know I do. So those of you who do post em...please continue. 

FB


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

awesome pics, i like the one of the redhead and the oldsquas flyn. I to really enjoy viewing the photos of all the birds from everyone all though i dont post much for comments i always look at em. And will sit and show my dad we both enjoy em. hope next year to get me a nice drake OS


----------



## Shootemintheface (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow, nice!


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Great photos!!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Branta said:


> Dude and Caddis-
> 
> We're done with this personal, running war of words.
> 
> ...


Thank god. I am mailing you a christmas present!


----------



## Macker (Apr 27, 2004)

Great Job.. and love seeing the pics


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

Great pics as always!!! Thanks for sharing another great season.


----------



## thebillcollector (Oct 30, 2008)

awesome pictures. I got my frist mature long tail this year.

Jim


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Very nice Pics! I have never waterfowl hunted, but I might try it next year after seeing all the photos you and others posted. Them Kabobs look awesome! Congrats on your year.


----------

